# Okay cage for two rats?



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I made a temporary 2 story cage out of hardware cloth and "Organize It Cubes", but now I think my boys are ready for a bigger and better cage that I can decorate wisely.



What do you all think of this cage?

Click here


They also have a bigger one that measures 30L x 18W x 30H. Would the larger one be better because of the toys, hammocks, and probably extra shelves I will add?


Thanks!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Well the one with the link can hold only 2 rats accordin to the rat cac....So i'd say go with the bigger one. Because the bigger one can house up to four.

I'm not sure how many rats you have, but go with the bigger one that way if you ever want to add a rat, you can have the space. Plus toys and hammocks can fit nicely and not be crammed.

And try to keep the old cage incase you ever need a quareentine cage!


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

chrisstrikeagain said:


> I'm not sure how many rats you have




How dumb of me, lol. I have 2 male ratties, they are young. Maybe....4 months old?

I left an introduction here: http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3122.html


Thanks for your help  . I am going to do a bit more searching around before deciding on the larger cage. I don't plan on having more than two rats at this time  .


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely go with the bigger one! At least one person on this forum has the bigger version of that cage for two rats, and I thought about getting it as well when I thought I'd stick with two rats 

I wouldn't get a cage with a depth less than 18", especially for boys. They'll both get big, and they'll need as much room as possible!


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks, Mana! I have had rats in the past...and my plan now is to just stick with the two. If I do get more rats in the future, then I will just upgrade...probably to a flight cage or a FN.

Is there a thread with pictures on the larger cage that the person has? I am interested to see how it is decorated.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the thread: http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2354.html

An FN will be great! I'm getting one myself soon


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you for the link!

I actually like the cage, a lot. I will probably end up getting it in black, though.

It looks like a nice cage. It will work fine until my fiance and I get a bigger place in February....then I can get another flight-type cage.

:mrgreen:


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have the 30" one of that cage.
I'd go with the bigger one definitely.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you! I am going to order the cage today, I think.

Are the doors really small? Is it hard to clean? Is it hard to keep the fleece down on the shelves with binder clips or something?


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

OhBugger. thats one nice cage! im going to decorate my cage with felt blue tho for my boys =]


----------



## new2ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

What is an FN? I'm sorry, I'm new to this.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

An FN is a Ferret Nation cage (usually refers to the double - the 142). It's often recommended for adult males and large females, and can be used for any rats when covered in hardware cloth. It's a huge cage with doors that open completely horizontal and solid shelving, which is much better for their feet. It's also fun to decorate.


----------

